# gnome3 with compiz and emerald, lost gnome desktop settings



## dannato (Feb 16, 2016)

Hello,

After I followed this guide https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x-compiz-fusion.html i I lost completely Gnome3 menu and desktop wallpaper.

I tried looking for error inside /var/log/messages and /var/log/Xorg.0.log but i I did not see any error.

Do you know where can i I looking for errors ?

Also I tried to execute compiz with '--debug' but i I could not see any useful information, apart compiz tried to looking first for plugins inside user homedir and it did not find them.

All other staff like animation and desktop effects work.

Right now i I enabled inside compiz:
Commands, Gnome Compatibility, Desktop Cube, Rotate Cube, Show Desktop, Window Decoration, Wobbly Windows, Png, Dbus, GLib, Workarounds, Application Switcher, Extra WM Actions, Move Window, Place Windows, Resize Window, Window Rules.

Of course i I tried also to disable one by one those compiz features and try to change emerald theme but no way.

Waiting for your reply

Best regards


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Feb 16, 2016)

GNOME Shell and Compiz are two mutually exclusive interfaces. You can't use both at once.


----------



## PacketMan (Feb 16, 2016)

But I'm good with XFCE4 right?  Been thinking about trying this someday.


----------



## dannato (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks ANOKNUSA, i read that yesterday. 

PacketMan i am not good with XFCE4, i usually prefer MATE but i am taking care about appearance in these months and i am looking for some beautiful design like cinnamon or gnome3.

Thank you both.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Feb 17, 2016)

PacketMan: Compiz should work with Xfce just fine, though I don't think Compiz will use Xfce window decorations the way it will GNOME decorations (I haven't used Compiz in a looooong time). The panel, desktop background/icons, and window management are all handled by separate applications that you can replace with relative ease, though not every window manager plays nice with it.

dannato: If you want a more traditional desktop with some nice effects, Cinnamon might be the way to go. Cinnamon is actually built on top of GNOME to replace the GNOME Shell interface, so most of the GNOME functionality is there and the applications blend well.


----------

